
Understand Monads with This One Weird Trick - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/slug-andy-bartholomew-understand-monads-one-weird-trick/
======
jcdietrich
"If you can name it, you can tame it! Use intention revealing names!"

VITAL... ALWAYS... please?

------
mchahn
If I knew swift I'd understand monads.

